# Favorite cheese for smoking



## confederateknowhow (Dec 21, 2010)

I want to take the plunge into the world of smoked cheese. I've been studying posts and learning what I can. I'm just not sure what kind of cheese I want to smoke. I would love to do a large batch of different kinds, but the budget wont allow it right now. Any suggestions? Whats your favorite cheese to smoke?

Thainkya in advance,

CKH


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 21, 2010)

My favorite cheese is fresh mozzarella. It is instant gratification. I get the two pack from Costco for about $10 then I cut them in half pat them dry and put them in the fridge for a couple of hours so that it forms a "skin" on the outside so it helps keep in the moisture during the smoke.

I smoke it with my AMNS for about 1.5 - 3 hours with some apple or pecan or hickory. I let it rest in the fridge until cool again and you can serve it right away. With the other cheeses you can smoke them for a longer time to get more smoke but then you have to wait for 2 weeks for it to cure.

Here is a link for one we did then stuffed into some meatballs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99157/fresh-mozarella-smoked-again


----------



## dale5351 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have done pepper jack, sharp cheddar, colby jack, cheddar and  mozzarella.  My preference is pretty much in that order from best to ho-hum. 

Look for sales on store brand cheese.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 21, 2010)

my past is hard cheeses such as cheedar,and parma. Some swiss/jarlsburg with mixed sucess. as in my post, anyone have experience with a blue or gorganzola?

thanks for your imput,

T


----------



## meateater (Dec 21, 2010)

I love all cheese in general but I would have to say monterey jack for #1.


----------



## xjcamaro (Dec 22, 2010)

I do alot of mozz, swiss, and colby jack. I have also done cheddar. The first three seem to be the ones that disappear the qucikest. I actually have a batch in the fridge melloing out right now consisting of the first three. They will be ready this weekend and the swiss is for a christmas present.

I use the tin can and soldering iron method, works great for me!


----------



## porked (Jan 2, 2011)

I prefer swiss and monterey jack. Just sent away for an a-mazn-smoker, when it comes I plan on doing a bunch.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 6, 2011)

just did this load two weeks ago this Saturday, 20lbs sharp cheedar, 20lbs mild cheddar, 10lbs white cheddar, 10lbs pepper jack, 10 lbs monterey jack and 5 lbs provolone. i must say the new toy works beyond excelent (Smoke Daddy Magnum Pig) i would recomend it to anyone. the next batch is provolone,blue/gorganzola,brie and Gouda all soft and will update,,,good or bad. here is a before and during shot.


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats alot of cheese if i do say so myself. That would bind me up pretty good! lol


----------



## porked (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks great, but what does a guy do with 75 lbs. of cheese?


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 10, 2011)

much of it gets used but it would suprise you the amount of family and friends that show up and you know it is not polite not to share


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 10, 2011)

Oregon Smoker said:


> much of it gets used but it would suprise you the amount of family and friends that show up and you know it is not polite not to share


What they dont know wont hurt them!


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 11, 2011)

you are correct my friend


----------



## pokey (Jan 11, 2011)

FWIW I tried smoking some Australian parmagiana. I didn't think it came out too bad, but the family absolutely hates it.

Mozz, gouda and cheddar are all great.


----------



## distre (Jan 20, 2011)

I've smoked many types of cheese Gouda, Hot Pepper, Asiago, Parmesan,

Monterrey Jack, Pepper Jack, Cheddar, Swiss, Mozzarella, and Sting Cheese

( AKA Cheese sticks ). IMHO I like the Gouda, Hot Pepper and to grate the Parmesan

over pasta or pizza. But don't forget the wood has a bit to do with your flavor as well

as how long you smoke it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 20, 2011)

My overall favorite is Swiss not the Baby but the good stuff...  I am going to be doing a load of different kinds later this week...  I made a mistake in letting the ex-wife do the shopping.  She got carried away...


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2011)

Provolone I think is my fave thus far. I haven't tried my last batch yet though.


----------



## jojo22 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would say, that aged swiss and pepper jack are tied, my wife however is nuts over cheddar!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2011)

I gotta go with Scarbelly & others----Mozzarella is my favorite, by far.

Bear


----------



## porked (Jan 28, 2011)

I am positively a cheese addict, always was, but never thought to smoke provolone...I like sharp provolone the best. I will have to try that, but perhaps mild provolone might take the smoke better? Also while we're at it, what flavor of wood do you guys think is best, different types for different cheeses? I am about to order more dust for the AMS, if you have an opinion on a particular favorite, I'd love to hear it. Thanks guys.


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 28, 2011)

Do any and all cheese - I wouldnt worry about the budget just do a few and then next time do a few more.  You will find out that your budget doesnt matter once you've done your own and are enjoying it anytime!  Trust me when I say that when it comes to Budget - it gets blown here in the Virgin islands where cheese is at over 7 bucks a pound on sale!  Talk about budget...ya really gotta like smoked foods to do them here!  I give up dive days for smokin cheese!


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I usually smoke cheese that I'm going to use in a particular dish. I tend to roll towards Oaxaca, Manchego, Chihuahua, Cotija, Cheddar, Monterey jack and Gouda. Scarbelly is point on regarding on how to handle Mozarella before smoking it. It's all good my friend.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 28, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> I usually smoke cheese that I'm going to use in a particular dish. I tend to roll towards Oaxaca, Manchego, Chihuahua, Cotija, Cheddar, Monterey jack and Gouda. Scarbelly is point on regarding on how to handle Mozarella before smoking it. It's all good my friend.



LOVE using Oaxaca, Manchego and Cotoja! how do they come out with the smoke? couple of hours in your weber and AMS?


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 29, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> LOVE using Oaxaca, Manchego and Cotoja! how do they come out with the smoke? couple of hours in your weber and AMS?




 I use any fruitwood sawdust, and because the Weber is a smaller unit than my big block, I can concentrate the smoke into less than 2 hours, about 1 /1/2 rows using the AMNS. The Oaxaca takes on the smoke faster than some of the others, and I do let them sit unwrapped for awhile in the fridge, before smoking them. It's all good my friend.


----------

